# Possible goat goiter? (pictures added)



## Gatorpupsmom (Aug 18, 2009)

We have a lovely Nubian doe that we have had since about May.  She was preggers when we got her, and was in pretty bad shape.  Not life threatening, but she was too skinny and had dull, dry hair.  We wormed her and got her on good groceries, and she's done great ever since.  She has, however, a lump in her throat.  

When you say a goat has a lump in the throat, people automatically assume it's CL, but it certainly doesn't fit the CL description to a T.  She's had it to at least some degree pretty much since we got her, we really didn't even notice it at first.  I'll post a pic on her in a bit if I can get supper finished, goats milked and fed, etc. etc.  Her baby, who is just over a month old, also has lump in her throat.  It looks like to me what I see described online as "milk neck."  

Anybody had to deal with goat goiters?  I will TRY to get a pic on here to show you what I mean, but at that rate I get stuff done, it may be next year.  

So tell me what you know first hand about goat goiter.......

Kim


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 18, 2009)

You can feed her kelp meal (I order mine at the feed mill, it's expensive but it does help) to build up her iodine levels if it is a goiter.
Seeing a pic would sure help...
Have you had a fecal ran to make sure the dewormig you've done is working?  Could it be bottle jaw?


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, a picture would be helpful.
Could be a goiter, bottle jaw from anemia, cl or even a thyroid problem.
May be something to have the vet take a look at just to be sure.


----------



## Gatorpupsmom (Aug 22, 2009)

Why, oh why are goats so hard to get pictures of?  

This is Annie Belle, and you can sort of see what I am talking about, the poochie spot under her neck.  At times it is larger than others.  She seems very much other wise healthy, she eats, drinks, and her coat is shiny.  In the pics it seems to hardly show.  












See what I mean?  It doesn't look like much, I don't think it is seriously affecting her health, I just want to know what causes it.  

This is Buttercup, she has a huge lump that I think is just what I see called "milk neck."  She's a single that is drinking about a gallon of Nubian goat milk a day.  I'd have a double chin, too, if I drank a gallon of Nubian milk a day.  Again, I don't think that there is much, if anything, wrong with them.  I just put Buttercup's pic on here for reference.  If it were just the baby goat that had it, I'd think milk neck and wouldn't have even asked the question.  











If it were something very serious, wouldn't I see other symptoms, like off feed, listlessness, etc.?  

Thanks, 

Kim


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 22, 2009)

Sure looks like a goiter to me.
Any chance you could get blood pulled for a test on her iodine levels?


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, have the vet take a look.


----------

